# Duck Calls



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I "commissioned" a few sets of calls from Galvbay in 2005 and am thinking it's time for a few more. Is anyone making duck / goose calls any time soon? No rush, just curious.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Robert A makes calls, and I think EndTuition does as well


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sea Aggie, you must have been working with End Tuition on those duck calls because I've never made one. The only time I can make a sound like a duck is if I have that Number 3 Special down at Casa Ole'! lol--- I haven't heard from E.T. in a long time...not sure if he is still turning or not.
I'm still lurking this board in the shadows and keeping up with everyone. Lots of good looking projects coming out. Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I think that was me....

I'm still around and make a call every now and then on request. I made a dozen calls for you if I remember correctly. All from a single giant piice of osage.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Not sure about anyone else down here in the Basement, but I would sure like to see ET turn up a few calls!! Sure miss seeing your work Amigo!!! Hope you and yours are doing well!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

what Robert A said

x2


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

ET does exist.  Where have you been hiding?? We need to get together for lunch again - never did do that follow up. Hope to have more free time now that my company has put me out to pasture.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm still around. Spend some time on the Bluewater board and just making a living. 
Decided to poke in and see what I've been missing.
Dang I miss this place, but I see it never skipped a beat.
New turners, old turners, everyone moving forward. 

I cleaned up the garage last week and thought.. hey I've got room to stand at the lathe again! I'm thinking the next adventure may be fishing lures. Not bass and trout stuff, I'm talking about trolling lures for billfish !

We boated our first Blue Marlin a few weeks ago. The only thing that could have made that experiance any better would have been to have hooked up with a handmade lure.


----------

